# Z4MC at night



## Fast6 (Jun 19, 2006)

Right. Still have a long ways to go with the night shots. Feel free to educate me!


----------



## harjothundal (Jun 19, 2007)

not bad... im assuming you are using a tripod to hold the camera and using a long exposure to capture the image? reason i ask i because the second pictures seems be to a bit blurry, to me... other than that, not bad!


----------



## Fast6 (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, used a tripod. Shot too high of an ISO and relatively short exposures. Cheers!


----------



## Fast6 (Jun 19, 2006)

Alrighty. Went back out the other night. Here are some more, and links to hi-res.

#4









#5









#6









#7









#8









#9









Hi-res (scaled to sneak under imageshack's size limit):
#3 (original post): linky
#4: linky
#5: linky
#6: linky
#7: linky
#8: linky
#9: linky


----------



## LouZ4 (Oct 14, 2008)

The pictures look good. Now about the places your hanging out........


----------



## kaldenbk (Aug 25, 2008)

Fast6,

The shots where you got light on the car look great and the car is the subject. For the shots where the car is not in the light, perhaps you could try 'painting with light.' I would be happy to explain if you want.

Nice ride!

Brian


----------



## Fast6 (Jun 19, 2006)

LouZ4 said:


> The pictures look good. Now about the places your hanging out........


:rofl: I don't gamble, have tattoos, or rent seedy motel rooms by the hour!



kaldenbk said:


> Fast6,
> 
> The shots where you got light on the car look great and the car is the subject. For the shots where the car is not in the light, perhaps you could try 'painting with light.' I would be happy to explain if you want.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm familiar with the term but have never played around with the technique. :thumbup:


----------



## Stingraid (Sep 2, 2008)

kaldenbk said:


> Fast6,
> 
> The shots where you got light on the car look great and the car is the subject. For the shots where the car is not in the light, perhaps you could try 'painting with light.' I would be happy to explain if you want.
> 
> ...


I'm still really new to photography, and I would love to learn more about this whenever feel like briefly explaining it. To the OP, amazing car. Amazing pictures. Win.


----------



## Fast6 (Jun 19, 2006)

Stingraid said:


> I'm still really new to photography, and I would love to learn more about this whenever feel like briefly explaining it. To the OP, amazing car. Amazing pictures. Win.


Hey thanks.

The 30-second explanation for painting with light is as follows:

Long exposure (like many seconds), one or more light sources (like a flashlight or glowstick), usually handheld. Walk around and shine the light source on the subject of the photo to create whatever effect you desire (like illuminating dark areas of the frame, or writing your name in the sky with a glowstick, etc. etc.).

Back into the realm of car photography, I've seen some neat shots where the headlights or taillights of the car are used as the "paint." Think about a car slowly moving across the frame and effects you could create by choosing when the lights were on or off, or by turning the car in a particular direction...


----------



## Stingraid (Sep 2, 2008)

Awesome, thanks for the explanation! Finally, a place where people are genuinely helpful, haha.


----------



## robb01 (Oct 24, 2008)

Fast6 said:


> Right. Still have a long ways to go with the night shots. _*Feel free to educate me!*_


Nah! They already look nice enough !


----------

